# had a betta for a day color faded



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i got a betta for a tank at work yesterday. today i went in and his colors looked faded. i dont know what is wrong with him. do you think it could just be stress or do you think that he is sick?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Did it fade a little bit, or did it really drain out? 

One problem could be the difference between the pH of the water he was being kept in and the water you put him into. It could also just be stress. If they're sick when you buy them and put them into a tank, you don't usually notice that rapid of a change. Try a tiny water change and put some bottled water in for this first change, it's usually closer to a neutral chemical balance, so maybe it would help him? I hope he's ok.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

It's most likely just stress. I would check the water conditions, and keep a good eye on him...good luck!


----------

